# BIOS update



## kr651129 (May 1, 2012)

Is there anything I need to run on FreeBSD after updating my BIOS to update my system?


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2012)

Nope, nothing.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (May 2, 2012)

kr651129 said:
			
		

> Is there anything I need to run on FreeBSD after updating my BIOS to update my system?


No, but you probably want to make a note of all of your BIOS settings before updating. Some updates (Supermicro is a particularly common one) reset the BIOS settings to the default. Depending on what gets reset, you may have issues (either booting or performance) in FreeBSD. As an example, Supermicro defaults to non-AHCI mode for disks, which means the device names in FreeBSD may change.


----------



## kr651129 (May 3, 2012)

Thanks guys, here*'*s a little info.  My DVD player reads but won't burn.  None of the function keys work, and when I try to burn DVDs it shows that the*re* is no drive.  I updated my BIOS and the function keys work and now when I try to burn DVDs the drive appears but I'm getting told it's the wrong DVD format.  I know I shouldn*'*t need to reinstall but for the sake of a clean system with the new functions I'm going to reinstall FreeBSD 9.0 x64 and see if this effects the DVD burner.


----------

